# Rubio Monocoat finish blotchy



## Frankie19 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi all,

Looking for opinions on the look of this finish. Rubio Monocoat pure. I mixed exact measurements with syringes, and buffed in with a white pad, and waited a few minutes to wipe off per instructions.

I know walnut can have some crazy gradients in the grain. So not sure if this is they way the wood is supposed to look or if i need to re-sand and try again maybe


> ?


?


> ?


Any help or opinions would be greatly appreciated!!!








!


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

maybe a better pic will show what you're talking about.

It looks great from what I see now.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

That particular piece of walnut has some squirrelly grain. Most finishes are going to enhance it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome to LumberJocks!

Picture tag is missing the starting '!' mark, here it is restored:








Blotchy surface is best detected with side light to check differences in sheen, and can be really tough with satin finishes. :-(

All I see is the picture are faint white lines on walnut board?
They could be milling marks not completely removed by sanding before finishing, or they could be naturally occurring wavy figure as already suggested. I suspect by the color variation of early/late wood at one end of that board, those are likely normal color variations?

IME - Only by FEELING the board to check for uneven surface; will you be able to know if this natural look to expect from this board or it needs more sanding.

FWIW: Here is a random pic from web on figured walnut board using Rubio:









+1 Oil based finishes are designed to accentuate grain figure.

Grain figure can hide in board before finishing. When you want to see it, rubbing some mineral spirits on wood will usually show where it is hiding, as the figured grain absorbs/releases solvent at different rate.

Best Luck!


----------



## Frankie19 (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback!

I'm somewhat new to woodworking and doing this for a hobby. I very carefully re-sanded that side to 80 grit. Then 120/180 and re finished and it looks exactly the same. With a side light the sheen of the finish is very smooth and even looking. I think it is just the way the wood looks. It does look very cool, just was second guessing myself if i had done something improperly.

Thanks for chiming in and for the extra info!!


----------



## Clarkhus (Jul 3, 2019)

Rubio monocoat recommends only sanding to 120. If you sand to higher grits you need to water pop the wood. Before applying it.



> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> I'm somewhat new to woodworking and doing this for a hobby. I very carefully re-sanded that side to 80 grit. Then 120/180 and re finished and it looks exactly the same. With a side light the sheen of the finish is very smooth and even looking. I think it is just the way the wood looks. It does look very cool, just was second guessing myself if i had done something improperly.
> 
> ...


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Looks like normal black walnut figuring. I don't think its the finish. Looks good!


----------

